# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  oferta de uniformes para empresas

## rambo

Sres. buenos dias, estamos ofertando uniformes para empresas en tallas y talla standar; con previa cita.
gracias...
Representante de ventas
jaime sarmiento
975993525Temas similares: Artículo: Más de 650 empresas del Perú y del mundo  exhibirán su oferta en expoalimentaria Artículo: Promperú y empresas madereras promoverán oferta exportable en Alemania Aspectos a considerar en la compra de mis uniformes Artículo: Empresas nacionales promoverán oferta exportable agraria Busco proveedores de uniformes para plantas de proceso

----------


## erikantis

gracias por la informacion, mantendre en mente, saludos y exitos en tu negocio

----------

